# Best Low Calorie Energy Drink



## WickedPaul (Jun 13, 2004)

I do my biking for both fun, and for exercise. I am trying find out everyones opinion on 
energy drinks for before a ride. I generally ride 4 times a week for about an hour per ride after work. Then for about 2 hours on day on the weekends. 

I want to find a good low calorie energy drink. I don't want to take in 250 calories of drink before my workout where I am trying to burn excess calories. I do want a good energy boost though since most of my riding is done at the end of my day when I am feeling a bit zonked from work. I have tried Redbull Sugar Free, the New Tab drink, and a really really sweet tasting one that came in Grape or Punch which just seemed to be a shot of caffeine. What are your favorites?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

If you don't want to take in 250 calories, then you don't want an energy drink.

Just drink water. "Diet" energy drinks have got to be the stupidest thing out there to date.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

Some high quality H2O


----------



## WickedPaul (Jun 13, 2004)

Maida7 said:


> Some high quality H2O


Well, I do drink a lot of water during and before. I am just looking for an extra
boost.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

WickedPaul said:


> Well, I do drink a lot of water during and before. I am just looking for an extra
> boost.


You want a boost? Try caffeine! :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

*Water*

The boost comes from the calories. Diet energy drink is an oxymoron. Not to mention aspertame is a slow acting poison that will get you eventually.


----------



## pahearn (Feb 17, 2006)

Well the "diet energy drinks" are really just sugar-free beverages with caffeine. guarana and all that other junk, I think that's what he's talking about.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

pahearn said:


> Well the "diet energy drinks" are really just sugar-free beverages with caffeine. guarana and all that other junk, I think that's what he's talking about.


trendy drinks are a waste of money in my book


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Oxymoron*



Johnny Hair Boy said:


> The boost comes from the calories. Diet energy drink is an oxymoron.


Perfect oxymoron. A calorie is a unit of energy. The lower the calories, the lower the energy!


----------



## Bawitdaba (Sep 9, 2005)

Try a dose of a "Stress B complex" or B-12. I usually sip on Accelerade and alternate with H2o during any ride that may take more than 30 minutes. Caffeine helps too. I don't know what type of diet you are on, but in the early season I just drop my total calorie intake to 1500 a day and the weight just falls off of me. Keep in mind that I don't obsess over fats or carbs, I just count the calories and everthing else falls into place. "Diet" anything is poison in your body....go fresh and organic....


----------



## BundokBiker (May 15, 2004)

*what a great concept...*



Maida7 said:


> Some high quality H2O


I'm gonna market plain water and call it a "zero calorie, thirst quenching, sport beverage that's safe for hydration packs" and sell truckloads. I've also perfected the instant version, just add water... to this empty bottle. I'm sure there would be buyers, I'd be laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Cyclopod (Mar 14, 2006)

WickedPaul said:


> Well, I do drink a lot of water during and before. I am just looking for an extra
> boost.


It is perfectly fine to load up 2L of H20 in a camelback (I do it plenty of times). So-called diet energy drink really is just a marketing hype. If you're just looking for flavoring its one thing, but if you need an energy boost, then you need the sugar. This will be true if you are toned or are still a little flabby. When you consider your energy/sugar stores (glycogen) can be depleated in a matter of hours, the purpose of a sugar containing energy drink is to supply additional sugar to the muscles. This is so you can prolong your bodies energy stores and to facilitate and speed up recovery after a ride. Diet energy drink doesn't help with either of these. Adding stimulants such as caffeine or guarana or whatever is basically doping. Depending on how much is added to the drink and depending on your adrenaline release (which is plenty) you may not even feel the effects of the stimulants. You may not feel it, that is, until you start hitting the wall or bonk, then you feel like sh*t. If you are considering energy drinks for excersize get the regular stuff and stay away from the diet crap. When you have a really good workout with a proper energy drink your muscle and liver glycogen stores will be maintained or at least extended and you'll feel fresher for your next ride, while your body will focus on burning fat during recovery period.

If you want to limit the amount of calories you can prepare a diluted drink (I do it all the time). On really hot days, that's what you want to do anyway.


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

Not to mention aspertame is a slow acting poison that will get you eventually.[/QUOTE said:


> where is this from?


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

nevermind. i found this:

http://apnews.excite.com/article/20060506/D8HE0SLO4.html

when people need to come out and try to convince you that something is safe, it's usually very, very bad for you...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

And of course the reason you may feel like crap on/after a particular ride is usually related to your blood sugar level. You need to eat every 45 min to an hour for maximum performance. There's also the hour after a ride where it's critical to get protiens (and a little more glucose) to help rebuild your body after the ride. If you're not eating correctly, you're going to feel like crap.


----------



## dahoos (Mar 13, 2004)

I think water is the best thing to drink during any ride. Gatorade as an "energy drink" really does work if your starting to bonk during a ride...but then again its a quick fix. No different than eating a candy bar to take in sugar. I would suggest something like Vitamin Water. Basically a diluted Gatorade. It doesn't have nearly as many calories as Gatorade does (as you seem to be concerned with calories). I like the stuff as a drink, but don't fully rely on it for energy on a ride though. A Clif bar and a full Camelbak of H20 and I'm set. Vitamin Water does have good stuff in it though. Give it a try.



WickedPaul said:


> I do my biking for both fun, and for exercise. I am trying find out everyones opinion on
> energy drinks for before a ride. I generally ride 4 times a week for about an hour per ride after work. Then for about 2 hours on day on the weekends.
> 
> I want to find a good low calorie energy drink. I don't want to take in 250 calories of drink before my workout where I am trying to burn excess calories. I do want a good energy boost though since most of my riding is done at the end of my day when I am feeling a bit zonked from work. I have tried Redbull Sugar Free, the New Tab drink, and a really really sweet tasting one that came in Grape or Punch which just seemed to be a shot of caffeine. What are your favorites?


----------



## Cyclopod (Mar 14, 2006)

dahoos said:


> I think water is the best thing to drink during any ride. Gatorade as an "energy drink" really does work if your starting to bonk during a ride...but then again its a quick fix. No different than eating a candy bar to take in sugar. I would suggest something like Vitamin Water. Basically a diluted Gatorade. It doesn't have nearly as many calories as Gatorade does (as you seem to be concerned with calories). I like the stuff as a drink, but don't fully rely on it for energy on a ride though. A Clif bar and a full Camelbak of H20 and I'm set. Vitamin Water does have good stuff in it though. Give it a try.


Well gatorade or other energy drink is meant to take during a ride. You're body consumes less of its own sugar stores if you supply it with sugar. Energy drinks also replenishes mineral and salts that your body sweats off so it also helps stave off cramps. Of course, if you wait to drink energy drinks until you bonk, then it's too late. Water is certainly a good choice, no arguement there, but if you're going to put strenuous effort for several hours an energy drink is not a bad idea.


----------



## Big K (Feb 2, 2004)

*Twin Labs Energy Fuel*

I get the point some of the folks are making about "energy" and "no calories".. it is true that the carbs in most energy drinks are the main source of energy and, unfortunately, carbs = calories.

That said, if you are wanting a pick-me-up before a ride and don't want the calories/bloat associated with most carb-laden drinks, try Twin Labs Energy Fuel. I think it tastes better than Red Bull and it's got the requisite amount of caffiene, guarine, etc. to give you a boost. When I am heading out for a long ride and feel like I am dragging, downing one of those has never failed me.

I reserve the carb-laden drinks for later in the ride where you are starting to feel weak and/or when I am finished and need to recharge.


----------



## Maddison (Jul 7, 2006)

*Energy Drink XS*

Hey, i know your talking about energy drinks, what i use is XS.. its extremely good.. doesn't taste like cough syrup.. also the best part there are no carbs or sugar.. with only 8 calories.. and it taste great... here is the site i get it from www.diamondlife.wwdb.biz.. enter ENERGY as the acces code!!


----------



## Maddison (Jul 7, 2006)

XS energy drink is by far the best drink out there!! i have one every morning... it wakes me up.. and makes my day way more energetic! i get it from www.diamondlife.wwdb.biz.. access code: ENERGY.. when i first saw it i had to have one.. had one never been more satisfied.. only 23.99 for a case of 12!! well worth it


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

*So full of Bull*****

Calories=energy, so where does the energy comes from if it's only 8 calories?
No carbs? YOU NEED CARBS!!!!!!! that;s why you hit the wall, don't need protein nor fat during workout....:nono:

Don't come here selling your stu stuff



Maddison said:


> Hey, i know your talking about energy drinks, what i use is XS.. its extremely good.. doesn't taste like cough syrup.. also the best part there are no carbs or sugar.. with only 8 calories.. and it taste great... here is the site i get it from www.diamondlife.wwdb.biz.. enter ENERGY as the acces code!!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

umm--diet coke...j/k. if i could drop the diet soda I'n sure i'd ride better, but I have a severe caffiene addiction.
I just like red bull, sometimes sobe, and gatorade enduro for other energy type drinks.


----------



## Maddison (Jul 7, 2006)

*no bull*

listen dude... it has no sugar or carbs and only 8 calories..why?? it has 4900% of B12 vitamin.. redbull has 80%.. Amp has 10%, monster has 100%.. it has a fortified mix of b vitamins which powers the brain and produces a mental and physical energy boost...


----------



## Cyclopod (Mar 14, 2006)

Maddison said:


> XS energy drink is by far the best drink out there!! i have one every morning... it wakes me up.. and makes my day way more energetic! i get it from www.diamondlife.wwdb.biz.. access code: ENERGY.. when i first saw it i had to have one.. had one never been more satisfied.. only 23.99 for a case of 12!! well worth it


Why don't you call it what it is *SPAM!!!*


----------



## xcdude (Jul 21, 2004)

Monster-Low Carb.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Maddison (Jul 7, 2006)

all im saying is, its healthy for you and want to give you guys a better choice of energy.. thats all.


----------



## Xsjado (Jun 24, 2006)

Bawls guarana has 120 calories
Bawls guaranexx has 0 calories
www.bawls.com


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Maddison said:


> all im saying is, its healthy for you and want to give you guys a better choice of energy.. thats all.


With no carbs and no sugar, exactly how does it give you energy? Magic?


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

*They are not the same: Energy Drink Vs Sport Drink*

Sometimes I can't hold myself and I just have the craving of explaining the things as they are. Let's just say that I know about the subject OK

First: you all are confusing ENERGY DRINKS (Red Bull type of drinks) with SPORT DRINKS (Gatorade type of drinks). The are not the same

ENERGY DRINKS: the name is just marketing to get your attention. The are a mix of Sugar (energy=calories), guarana and/or caffeine, Glucoronolactone (substances that stimulate the Central Nervous System), B complex (vitamins) and some amino Acids like Taurine.
From a sport drink view, I can tell you that the concentration of sugar (around 13%) is too high to be absorbed fast enough during exercise; that you don't need the vitamins while you are riding (you will get them from the food, before and after the exercise) and that the stimulants are "good", JUST in some cases like if you are going to compete (not Pro level, cause in this case you should be careful because Caffeine can give you a Dopping test POSITIVE) or if you are going eventually for a very long ride (where Scientific Studies have shown that Caffeine makes you perform better as it decrease the perception of effort by the athlete).
Caffeine in this long ride DOES NOT replace carbohidrates as energy, you should always pack couples of granola bars, sport gels or sport drink (depending on the lenght of the ride, intensity and wheter conditions like heat and humidity)

SPORT DRINKS: They started with Gatorade. The have an ideal concentration of carbohidrates (between 6-8%) to be absorbed almost as fast as plain water (that is the idea, that the ENERGY goes into your muscle and not to be long time in your stomach), they don't have stimulants (permited but they are "legal drugs") and they have electrolites (Sodium, Cloride and potasium). You loose the too is the wether is hot and the ride is long and the are necesary for the contraction of the muscle (skelethal muscle and cardiac muscle) among other functions.

Both have ENERGY and you need to supply ENERGY to your body in a ride if:

-*the ride is going to be VERY hard and it's going to last more than 1 1/2 hour*

If is going to last less and/or is not going to be that hard, just use plain water

The other thing that you can do is jus pack a lot of water and get your energy from granola bars (you get the carbohidrates as well as the sodium-most important), sports gels (same) or fruits (maybe less convenient if you are going at a fast pace, like in a race-imaging eating an apple while riding obstacles, impossible-).

Eat at least 1 granola every hour or 1 energy gel every hour if the above conditions are like your ride ahead

My .02$

hope it help a little in the confusion:thumbsup:


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

WickedPaul said:


> I do my biking for both fun, and for exercise. I am trying find out everyones opinion on
> energy drinks for before a ride. I generally ride 4 times a week for about an hour per ride after work. Then for about 2 hours on day on the weekends.
> 
> I want to find a good low calorie energy drink. I don't want to take in 250 calories of drink before my workout where I am trying to burn excess calories. I do want a good energy boost though since most of my riding is done at the end of my day when I am feeling a bit zonked from work. I have tried Redbull Sugar Free, the New Tab drink, and a really really sweet tasting one that came in Grape or Punch which just seemed to be a shot of caffeine. What are your favorites?


I think "excess calories" must mean fat. If you want to burn fat ride longer - past 2 hours. If you have to slow down. And remember that fat burns in the flame of carbohydrate. So drink those 250 calories and start riding longer.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Stick with Gatorade. That's what i do. Sodas don't help at all, and energy drinks like Monster give you a kick for about 20 minutes, then you're back to square one.


----------



## Namlak (Jun 20, 2004)

BundokBiker said:


> I'm gonna market plain water and call it a "zero calorie, thirst quenching, sport beverage that's safe for hydration packs" and sell truckloads. I've also perfected the instant version, just add water... to this empty bottle. I'm sure there would be buyers, I'd be laughing all the way to the bank.


Oh, sure sucker people into ingesting potentially fatal doses of Dihydrogen Monoxide for your own benefit!

https://www.dhmo.org/facts.html


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

Pardon me for interupting this wonderfully educational discussion, but the guy is talking about getting an enegry boost so he can go out and do a one hour ride after work. That's a one, as in one point zero, hour ride. Not trying to be a dick, but that's barely long enough for me to get warmed up. The guy just needs to eat a apple or an orange or a handfull of grapes in the middle of the afternoon. He certainly doesn't need hi tech energy and sports drinks. His comments about not wanting to take in calories make me think that in an effort to drop pounds, he's shortchanging himself when it comes to food. He more than likely needs more and better quality real food. Other than that, an iced tea or green tea should give him all the boost he needs.

My two cents.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

gatorade...not a "energy" drink but i think better than water


----------



## biggsmoothe (Nov 3, 2005)

xcdude said:


> Monster-Low Carb.
> :thumbsup:


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## CharlesC (Jul 2, 2006)

My routine:
Cup of coffee and a bowl of Cheerios with Splenda and 2% milk before the ride.
Water only during the ride to avoid dehydration.
Rum and caffeine free diet Dr Pepper after the ride.
That way I'm doped up on caffeine and my tummy isn't empty before the ride and I have a smile on my mug after the ride.
My two brothers I ride with tried to get me to drink energy drinks during the ride but I don't like the taste and they're too sweet.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

derfernerf said:


> gatorade...not a "energy" drink but i think better than water


Uh, no. gatorade has quite a bit of sugar in it, and it will work as well as most "energy" drinks, and of course it has the salts to boot, rather than carbonation that makes your stomach upset during hard efforts.


----------



## switchback27 (Feb 26, 2006)

CAN OF BEER, Drink half and share the other with a friend or the trail spirits. I am still waiting for half sized cans of quality brew.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

switchback27 said:


> CAN OF BEER, Drink half and share the other with a friend or the trail spirits. I am still waiting for half sized cans of quality brew.


Buy a flask! :thumbsup:

Very interesting reading here. Things i'm still finding out about here. I gotta ask;

1) isn't there some kind of "home recipe" that one can do simply? You know, like "water, 3 tbsp of sugar and one tsp of salt" or something? Some of these drinks/mixes can be pricey and finding out something isn't working for you can be a real kick in the wallet, nevermind stomach. (yeah, I know - you're paying for the convenience)


----------

